# JS funktion funktioniert nicht / wird nicht aufgerufen.



## Crispy (26. Okt 2004)

hallo, ich habe ein fenster mit einem i-frame. das i-frame heisst "foundUsers", von meiner hauptseite will ich eine funktion im i-frame aufrufen (getUsers2Add()), das probiere ich mit folgendem befehl:


```
<html:form action="jsp/addUser2Group.do" focus="username"  onsubmit="document.getElementById('foundUsers').getUsers2Add(); return false;">
blabla....
</html:form>
```

meine funktion sieht folgendermassen aus: 


```
function getUsers2AddJS()
{
	var readUsers = new Array(i);
	var count;
	var cUser = 0;
	for(count = 0; count < i; count++)
	{
		eval("readUsers[cUser] = document.users.addUser2Group" + count);
		cUser++;
	}
	alert("TestOK!");
	return readUsers[];	
}
```

was mache ich falsch? arbeit so gut wie nie mit javascript, und habe daher auf keine ahnung davon.

viele dank für eure hilfe!
crispy


----------



## Heiko (27. Okt 2004)

Ich geb dir mal nen grundsätzlichen Tip: Schau ins Selfhtml.org da findest du Hilfe. ;-)

Kommt bei dir eine Fehlermeldung, oder was passiert denn? So kann dir hier keiner helfen.


----------



## Crispy (28. Okt 2004)

habe das nun doch noch herausgefunden:

top.parent.foundUsers.getUsers2AddJS();


----------

